# Bunk T3 from Stenlabs



## BillHicksFan (Jan 7, 2011)

I've recently bought some T3 from Sten and it's bunk. I've emailed them and they won't reply. Anybody else had the same problem?

Edit: The last batch of T3 I could not exceed 50mcg without suffering serious sides. This new batch is as weak as piss. 220mcg/day and no sides.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 7, 2011)

they sten people had a falling out with sum workers


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Jan 7, 2011)

And what have we learned from this experience gentlemen? 

Please Use FDA approved T3 from now on!


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jan 7, 2011)

The site says it's under new management and I've received bunk gear. Coincidence?
I hope so.


----------



## Life (Jan 7, 2011)

There was a split. JimT, the guy that was usually on the forums for Sten and also does BB shows, split from the company and is forming PrecisionPeptides.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jan 7, 2011)

Life said:


> There was a split. JimT, the guy that was usually on the forums for Sten and also does BB shows, split from the company and is forming PrecisionPeptides.


 
I did receive an email from precision peptides however I assumed it was a spammer. It didn't mention anything in regards to my email so I'll reply to it. Thanks.


----------



## CG (Jan 7, 2011)

Well fuck. They've got aicar and gw1516. And they're repuitable... right?

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jan 7, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Well fuck. They've got aicar and gw1516. And they're repuitable... right?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 

 wtf?



Anyway, I emailed PrecisionPepetides and after a fast reply the problem has been rectified with a new batch in the mail.


----------



## MDR (Jan 8, 2011)

Glad to hear everything got fixed for you.  Lot of changes going on W/ Sten right now.


----------



## superman33 (Jan 13, 2011)

igot igf1r3  and gh from stenlabs when injeted burns bad same with thier melatonin11 ive used igf1 gh from other sites but never had this pain anyone same problem/??


----------



## T H E O R E M (Jan 16, 2011)

is there anyone IN THE KNOW about them? considering the split...i myself got an email about it also. Just curious who would be the most trustworthy? hopefully they both are in the end


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

Some of my cialias has been underdosed, but no issues with anything else . . including AIs


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 16, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I've recently bought some T3 from Sten and it's bunk. I've emailed them and they won't reply. Anybody else had the same problem?
> 
> Edit: The last batch of T3 I could not exceed 50mcg without suffering serious sides. This new batch is as weak as piss. 220mcg/day and no sides.


 what kind of serious sides were you getting from T3 at 50mcg ?


----------

